
Ask YC: Hacker Groups (please help me fill out) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Hacker_Groups
======
alx
List of Hacker Spaces: <http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces>

You'll find mostly everybody from last week 25c3 conf there

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I added a link to this site at the top.

------
wheels
A question I find connected: What defines a hacker group?

Presumably in this site's context, what's meant is the nerdy end of web
entrepreneurship. There are a number of events here in town which have
elements of web, nerd, and entrepreneur, but don't really capture what comes
to my mind when I think of a hacker meetup.

------
okeumeni
I'm surprised there is no group in the Washington DC area.

~~~
tocomment
Indeed there is; <http://hacdc.org/>

I'm thinking of checking it out in the spring .. if they'll have me.

~~~
tryke
I have visited HacDC a few times. Since I don't actually live in DC, I tend to
just go when they have events. The people I've met there have always been
friendly, and all of their events are open to the public.

They just started getting off the ground last summer, so it's not nearly as
fancy as CCC or NYCResistor. Still, they put together some pretty cool stuff.
Last time I went, I got to meet Mitch Altman.

------
shaunxcode
Sweet, just added: <http://utahcodemasons.blogspot.com/> we are having our
first meeting this thursday at borders in provo at 6:30pm if anyone on here is
interested. We are thinking something akin to the free hackers union.

------
bootload
You can add Aus ( <http://groups.google.com/group/silicon-beach-
australia?hl=en> )

\- Melbourne <http://melbourne.siliconbeachaustralia.org/>

~~~
omarish
wiki what?

~~~
jodrellblank
What a pleasant find - there are still wikis that can be edited without
creating an account first!

------
wavesplash
Do you want hacker groups or entrepreneur groups? They're different beasts but
also useful. Perhaps a different page for the entrepreneur groups.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Hacker groups, as this is Hacker News :)

------
jodrellblank
HackerSpaces, two in the UK. Hacker Groups, two in the UK. I see PG's essay on
moving to where the things you want to be part of are in a different light now
compared to when I first read it.

